# iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep! [SOLVED]

## ruivilela

Hi!

I have a (Lenovo Ideapad Y530), with a:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

```

The wireless worked well in 2.6.27, but in all further versions of kernel it simple doesn't link to the AP, and doesn't scan network (no results). For the 2.6.29. I compile the iwlang and iwcore as modules. I took out RF and LED switches (no difference). I use the net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode (version 5.4... the other doesn't work and it's masked).

The kernel dmesg (lines starting with iwlagn):

```

Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@Zephir) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jul 5 21:45:44 CEST 2009

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  NSC Geode by NSC

  Cyrix CyrixInstead

  Centaur CentaurHauls

  Transmeta GenuineTMx86

  Transmeta TransmetaCPU

  UMC UMC UMC UMC

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000009dc4f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc4f000 - 000000009dc71000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc71000 - 000000009dc72000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc72000 - 000000009dc76000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc76000 - 000000009dc80000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc80000 - 000000009dc88000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc88000 - 000000009dcaa000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcaa000 - 000000009dcab000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcab000 - 000000009dcad000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcad000 - 000000009dcbf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcbf000 - 000000009dcc8000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcc8000 - 000000009dccd000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dccd000 - 000000009dcce000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcce000 - 000000009dcf0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcf0000 - 000000009dcf6000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcf6000 - 000000009e000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

DMI 2.4 present.

last_pfn = 0x120000 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

kernel direct mapping tables up to 379fe000 @ 7000-d000

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

ACPI: RSDP 000F03C0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 9DCBDE18, 0054 (r1 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI: FACP 9DCAAA98, 00F4 (r4 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0328): 32/64 FACS address mismatch in FADT - two FACS tables! [20081204]

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0530): 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - two FACS tables! 9DCC4F40/000000009DCC5E40 [20081204]

FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

ACPI: DSDT 9DCAD018, EAB6 (r1 LENOVO CB-01         213 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 9DCC5E40, 0040

ACPI: APIC 9DCBCF18, 005C (r2 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI: HPET 9DCC6D98, 0038 (r1 HPET   OEMSHPET       D5 MSFT        1)

ACPI: SLIC 9DCBFC18, 0176 (r1 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT        1)

ACPI: MCFG 9DCC6D18, 003C (r1 050808 OEMMCFG  20080508 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC75698, 0655 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

3718MB HIGHMEM available.

889MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 379fe000

  low ram: 00000000 - 379fe000

  bootmap 00009000 - 0000ff40

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00379fe000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 00005f257c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00005f257c]

  #4 [00005f3000 - 00005fb000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [00005f3000 - 00005fb000]

  #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000007000 - 0000009000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000009000]

  #7 [0000009000 - 0000010000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000009000 - 0000010000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000379fe

  HighMem  0x000379fe -> 0x00120000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0009dc4f

    0: 0x0009dcf6 -> 0x0009e000

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

On node 0 totalpages: 777976

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0550f40, node_mem_map c1000000

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1748 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221994 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 7437 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 542798 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 9e000000:42000000)

NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Allocating 32768 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 768759

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 udev quiet

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2000.182 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3069112k/4718592k available (2421k kernel code, 41880k reserved, 1050k data, 272k init, 2200940k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 384 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xffa00000 - 0xffc00000   (2048 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf81fe000 - 0xff9fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf79fe000   ( 889 MB)

      .init : 0xc056c000 - 0xc05b0000   ( 272 kB)

      .data : 0xc045d54b - 0xc0564130   (1050 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc045d54b   (2421 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4000.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000728)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... <7>spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 12k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20081204

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000231)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (8000.47 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 304 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x60c0-0x60df]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x60a0-0x60bf]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3d04c00-0xc3d04fff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xc3d00000-0xc3d03fff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6080-0x609f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6060-0x607f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x6040-0x605f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x6020-0x603f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3d04800-0xc3d04bff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x6110-0x6117]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x6100-0x6103]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x60f0-0x60f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x60e0-0x60e3]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x6000-0x601f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xc3d04000-0xc3d047ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xb2000000-0xb2ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xa0000000-0xafffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xb0000000-0xb1ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0x5000-0x507f]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xb3000000-0xb301ffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xa0000000-0xbfffffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xc2800000-0xc280ffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc2800000-0xc3bfffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xc1400000-0xc1401fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc1400000-0xc27fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xc13fffff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3c00000-0xc3c007ff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:07:03.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3c00a00-0xc3c00aff]

pci 0000:07:03.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:03.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:07:03.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3c00900-0xc3c009ff]

pci 0000:07:03.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:03.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:07:03.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xc3c00800-0xc3c008ff]

pci 0000:07:03.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:03.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xc3c00000-0xc3cfffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP00._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

   (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: ioport range 0x25d-0x25d has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x25c-0x25c has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec10000-0xfec17fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec18000-0xfec1ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec20000-0xfec27fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec28000-0xfec2ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec30000-0xfec37fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec38000-0xfec3ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xff000000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x240-0x259 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x9fffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xa0000000-0xbfffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xc2800000-0xc3bfffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xc1400000-0xc27fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xc0000000-0xc13fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xc3c00000-0xc3cfffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xa0000000-0xbfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0x4000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xc2800000-0xc3bfffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x3fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xc1400000-0xc27fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xc0000000-0xc13fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 mem: [0xc3c00000-0xc3cfffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

msgmni has been set to 1697

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

acpi device:09: registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/device:06/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VGA1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC78C98, 0223 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC76798, 06F1 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20051117)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC77E18, 01CF (r1  PmRef    ApIst     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC76F18, 008D (r1  PmRef    ApCst     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (48 C)

loop: module loaded

tg3.c:v3.97 (December 10, 2008)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:22:15:8e:14:4a

eth0: attached PHY is 5906 (10/100Base-TX Ethernet) (WireSpeed[0])

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag led clo pio slum part ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc3d04000 port 0xc3d04100 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc3d04000 port 0xc3d04180 irq 19

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00, BBFOC31P, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54252 BBFO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 > sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560S, S801, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7560S  S801 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 19, io mem 0xc3d04c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xc3d04800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000060c0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000060a0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00006080

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00006060

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006040

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00006020

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci-pci 0000:07:03.1: SDHCI controller found [1180:0822] (rev 22)

sdhci-pci 0000:07:03.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:07:03.1] using PIO

ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18a.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -73378289 ns)

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa580b1, caps: 0xa04711/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input6

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:7.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

generic-usb 0003:045E:0039.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

udev: starting version 141

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.14

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Lenovo EasyCamera (04f2:b105)

input: Lenovo EasyCamera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input7

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

wmaster0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

wlan0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:12:11 PDT 2009

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k 

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Without wireless working, I can't migrate to latest kernel.

And this is from the kernel (2.6.27) where it works:

```

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:12:11 PDT 2009

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

```

Last edited by ruivilela on Mon Jul 06, 2009 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ruivilela

It seems the problem is solved by kernel 2.6.30, still masked.

----------

